# CANADIAN ARMY JOURNAL - VOL 7, NO 3 / VOL  7, NO 4



## Infanteer (17 May 2005)

Well, the Canadian Army Journal has finally been reserected from the dead with a combined issue to make up for lost time:

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/caj/main.asp?view=more&issueID=3

Nice new site - makes things a little easier to find.

Interesting points:

- A good article on the relevance of airborne operations today

- Col Capstick giving a glowing review to Col Hammes' The Sling and the Stone, a great read that I've been prattling on about on these forums for the last few weeks.

Well, read and discuss folks - that's what it's for.


----------



## babicma (17 May 2005)

Awsome presentation. 

I really like reading the Canadian Army Journal!

Cheers!


----------

